# The Left's Long-Term Goal to Persecute Homeschoolers



## RamistThomist (Oct 4, 2006)

*The Left\'s Long-Term Goal to Persecute Homeschoolers*

I put this into the persecuted forum because that is what the Left wants to do to homeschool and Christian schoolers.
Right to Public Schooling Act


> Here We Go Again!
> Thomas Jefferson said, "The price of freedom is eternal vigilance"; and every day, our leaders give us something to be vigilant about.
> 
> Homeschooling may be increasingly popular, increasingly mainstream, but that doesn't mean its enemies have given up their dream of abolishing it.
> ...



If you think that culture and politics are neutral, you are naieve. The secularist, if consistent with his own principles, seeks nothing more than the blood of the saints. I will make him earn it.


----------



## non dignus (Oct 4, 2006)

Jacob,

Thanks for your vigilance. It is a great service to us.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 4, 2006)

In some ways this seems like perhaps the most crucial issue facing voters.


----------



## Augusta (Oct 4, 2006)

No surrender!!


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by non dignus_
> Jacob,
> 
> Thanks for your vigilance. It is a great service to us.



You are too kind, suh. Thanks, but I am a nobody. But God has given me a voice and a passion for liberty. I just hope I can use it to his glory.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 5, 2006)

> The secularist, if consistent with his own principles, seeks nothing more than the blood of the saints. I will make him earn it.



That's signiture material right there.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 5, 2006)

Being new to the state, I have no idea who to cote for let alone who is running.


----------



## Laura (Oct 31, 2006)

DraughtHorse said:


> The secularist, if consistent with his own principles, seeks nothing more than the blood of the saints. I will make him earn it.





houseparent said:


> That's signiture material right there.



Ditto that. May it never be an empty threat!


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 1, 2006)

Though we are in some ways exiled to China because of our unfinished adoptions we are so very thankful that we can homeschool unfettered by the hordes of social scientists that 'know better' than we what is good for our children. (I guess a social activist with a Master's degree in social work has one up on the Holy Spirit in how to raise 'healthy' children.) It has actually become such a pivotal issue that we are quite ready to move states/countries to continue homeschooling if the need arises. I cannot imagine sending my children to a public school, even a Christian school can be iffy...

I grew up in Canada, and I thought that this sort of thing, while very plausible up North, would never (and _could_ never) happen in the US. 

Jacob, thanks for raising this - public schools are a great way to lose your children to the World, and giving the government a constitutional 'right' to keep them there sounds positively chilling.


----------



## Laura (Nov 1, 2006)

kvanlaan said:


> It has actually become such a pivotal issue that we are quite ready to move states/countries to continue homeschooling if the need arises. I cannot imagine sending my children to a public school, even a Christian school can be iffy...



I had previously heard Christian friends argue for sending covenant children into the public schools to be salt and light and thought for a while that it was plausible, but I didn't know what to think the first time I heard a man say he would die before giving up his children to the public schools. (He wasn't expressing a desire to be an overwilling martyr; he granted that relocating was the first recourse.) That was even after I had "converted" to homeschooling. Now, after a bit more reflection, it makes perfect sense---and yes, Christian schools are by no means guaranteed to be any safer, but I suspect that is more of a problem in America than internationally.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 1, 2006)

Here is an interesting run-down from Sam Blumenfeld:

Dr Rushdoony eagerly defended Christian day schools and homeschoolers in courts throughout the country, establishing legal precedents in favor of parental rights in education and religious freedom. In courtroom after courtroom Dr Rushdoony spoke in his clear, blunt style, asserting the sovereignty of God over church, family, and state...As Dr Rushdoony writes, "there is no law, no justice, no society, no structure, no design, no meaning apart from God."

I find it amusing that theonomists and those who stand for the rule of God and the rule of law over society are accused of wanting to get rid of religious freedom, yet it has been men like Bahnsen, Rushdoony, Blumenfeld, the Phillips family, and others who were the only ones in courts testifying on behalf of the liberties of the common man.

One time Bahnsen was in a courtroom in Louisiana defending the rights of non-government education. He was cross-examining this ACLU lawyer and midway through the lawyer looked at the judge and said, "I don't know how to answer him."

Proof that the government is looking out for your best interests, since it interprets facts neutrally and without God it can arrive at true justice:

See the Christian educator being arrested (but at least we live in a free country)


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 1, 2006)

The salt and light argument is great, but (to me) impractical for this reason: you are not sending a well-fired, seasoned and cured Christian onto the field of battle, you are sending a lump of clay. From what I personally recall, any believing teenager under about 18 years of age is incredibly impressionable. Even with a supportive family there to greet you after school, the school has still had you for more than 50% of the time you are awake that day. Parents don't have much of a chance in that scenario. Throw in TV, if you have one, and you have 75% of a child's time with the World and 25% (maybe) with Mom and Dad. Then you get to college, and even where I went to school (a conservative S. Bapt. University in Oklahoma) the professors urge you to question everything you (think) you know. While they may mean just the hard facts you're been taught to that point, faith gets thrown into the meat grinder as well.

I remember Joel Salatin talking about homeschooling and the 'salt and light' argument and comparing a child to a seedling. To make a long story short, the seedling stays in the greenhouse until it can weather the cold night air on its own; not many 14-yr-olds are equipped to take on even a summer breeze, let alone the danger of frost. 

I believe we will stand in judgment for how we raise our children, and the educational responsibility is one of the most weighty I can think of. I truly thank God for my wife's commitment to homeschooling our children on a regular basis - it is a blessing of some magnitude.


----------



## rjlynam (Nov 1, 2006)

They'll put my kids in public school only after they take them out of my cold dead hands!


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 1, 2006)

The thing is, I went to a Christian school from 1st grade to 12th and yet in high school, I knew which locker to go to if I wanted to buy drugs. Everyone knew which girls slept around, and parties meant drinking (and not just a little bit!) and sometimes drugs. Yes, the theology was correct and the teachers were well-meaning but the level of control and oversight that was needed was absent. In many ways, this was the fault of the parents. More than a few would overrule the school in their disciplinary action and take up for their children in the face of valid teacher accusations.

Also, after listening to the Paul Washer sermon, I can say that it really hits home that we did not look any different than any public school kids, nor did we sound any different (we could cuss as well as any public school kid!) Many of these are my own failings and should not be laid entirely at the feet of the school but when I did my OAC's (college prep courses) at a public high school, the difference was only slightly visible.


----------

